# Space Marine - the video game



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

There's been a GW leak. Apparently, there's a new RPG game coming out for 40K.
It's called Space Marine, and you play as an SM and start kicking ass the second you start.
The trailer's awesome I just gotta find the link though


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It's been known about for some time, It's an FPS, thought to be Online as well, maybe an MMO.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

It's RTS? in the trailer you play as a single SM, and chop up cultists and CSMs


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Found trailer (or a good enough one)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

My bad - edited it, been playing Dawn of war solidly for a few hours so have that buzzing around for a fair bit. Sorry.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

From what limited info there is it seems to be in the vein of God of War, but no one is 100% yet.

There was a thead in Video games I remember responding to a few weeks back, but any dedicated information is really short on the ground atm.


----------



## Loki_tbc (Jun 17, 2008)

I am completely unimpressed. I have several issues with this so far, the finishing move cinematic cut back to game being choppy is just the least of them. 

Even if graphically it works, there a few things I am kind of "errrrggghhhh" about. One: a space marine is a melee monster, but that's not what he specializes in. Two: why the hell would a Traitor Marine be as easy to kill as a common human cultist? One on One, chaos marines usually have an advantage (something about having 10K years more training on average).

I really hate to say it, but I'll pass.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

It's apparently like Gears of War except 40k. Looks good to me except that I don't have an Xbox 360. I don't even have a PS2!


----------



## wd6669 (Feb 27, 2008)

Loki_tbc said:


> I am completely unimpressed. I have several issues with this so far, the finishing move cinematic cut back to game being choppy is just the least of them.
> 
> Even if graphically it works, there a few things I am kind of "errrrggghhhh" about. One: a space marine is a melee monster, but that's not what he specializes in. Two: why the hell would a Traitor Marine be as easy to kill as a common human cultist? One on One, chaos marines usually have an advantage (something about having 10K years more training on average).
> 
> I really hate to say it, but I'll pass.


Wth do u mean traitor marines wouldn't be easy to kill and they have advantage? not all are 10k old plus in the warp time is all skrewed up, plus don't u think commander dante, Capt. Stern, Calgar and other wouldn't have a problem ripping a normal marine to shreds? the marine in the trailor is probably some sort of hero tuff guy like in most games so u probably will get to see alot of smurfs getting killed by traitors but what are they suppose to do make the HERO of this game and regular space marine ???


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

Personally I think this game looks fucking cool as can be. I'm not thrilled with how weak a boltgun appears to be, one shot should rip a traitor Guardsman in half.
I just hope they release it for PC, I don't want to buy a 360 just to play one game.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

My thoughts after watching the trailer is that the physics don't match to what they should be in 40k. I know, the laws of physics are a malleable thing inthe 40k universe, but a single bolt round will destroy a normal human, and a swipe of a chainsword should do the same. The trailer seems to under power the character. 

Personally, as enticing as it is to be one, I think to have a marine as a playable character in a FPS or 3rd person shooter means you have to underpower him to have the game any way competitive. Marines as NPCs, like in Fire Warrior, worked well, and units of them in an RTS like Dawn of War also work well, but otherwise I feel they are betraying the collosal status of SMs by underpowering them.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I got quite excited when I first read this.

Then I realised it was a FPS.

Why do people think that's an RPG? I thought there was an expansion for Dark Heresy on the way.

:disappointed cyclops:


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

LeeHarvey said:


> Personally I think this game looks fucking cool as can be. I'm not thrilled with how weak a boltgun appears to be, one shot should rip a traitor Guardsman in half.
> I just hope they release it for PC, I don't want to buy a 360 just to play one game.



Thats whati did, now i dont even like the game but then halo 3 came out!


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Perhaps it will be an RPG/FPS, customizable wargear and whatnot. That way by the time the game is over you are like a fluffy, pulling-apart-the-heretics-with-your-bare-hands SM. Either way, this looks extra cool to me, I'll probably look into this further as details become more concrete.

Xbox 360 FTW
-Dirge


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Well the game is still in development right now and alot of things are going to change so i think i'll wate untill the finial product comes out before i judge it. As for now i think it rocks


----------



## Zinj (Sep 30, 2008)

I own a 360 and I'll purchase the game for aesthetics and to support the liscense's foray onto consoles.

What I'd like to see more than any other type of game is an online 40k game that isn't a Warcraft rip off.

I hate RTS mechanics where you have to harvest crap to build stuff, it's lame, it sucks, and it's not Warhammer.

I want an online Warhammer 40k sim. A game where you can put together an army based on points, customize wargear and options, kit up, and then join some match making.

Add a tournament ladder like the new SOCOM for PS3. (For those that don't know: If your clan signs up for a tournament ladder you are automatically placed into matches in your current bracket, and everyone in your clan's in-game calendar is marked with the date and time of the match.)

Give us the option to piant our armies and have the models reflect their gear by showing it WYSIWYG style. 

And then have the gameplay be a graphical representation of a real TT Warhammer 40k game. Screw all this RTS harvesting, training units BS. I hate Dawn of War. 

I heard that Battle March was a good Warhammer title for the 360 and that it didn't have any resouce gathering or anything, but I have yet to play it as I'm not all that into Warhammer fanatsy. 40k is alot cooler, in my opinion.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember playing Gears of War and thinking to myself: if they replaced the main guys with SMs and the enemies with...hell, anything, we'd have one kick-ASS 40k videogame on our hands. Unfortuneatly, this came cant just be a GoW ripoff and succeed...it needs something more...
Like customizable gear lolz


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Like I said before, customizable gear, and perhaps paintjob, would be so cool it would make my head explode just thinking about it. And he needs a helmet, because I find myself thinking that if I lived in the 40K universe, I would NEVER take my helmet off, no matter how hard the SM sergeants laughed at me.

-Dirge


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Whats FPS? First-person Shooter? Isn't that the same as RPG?


----------



## HitmanHarry (Aug 9, 2008)

Does anybody realize that the heretics must be completely unhurtable? A bolter, shooting .72 caliber highly explosive rounds at sub machine gun speeds, should completely TARE through a heretic, not just stun it? And chainsword should cut through them like butter!

What they need to do is make the game so that you can completely own anything little, like heretics, with a burst from a bolter or a swing of the chainsword.I understand the logic behind the marines taking a while to kill, but heretics should simple! 
Then, add in the chaos marines as much more powerfull enemies. Something you actually have to struggle against. Or at least have the chaos marines fight back!!!

i really dont like the way the game looks right now, they need to make some changes with health and such. Even in the future, a bullet can still kill somebody.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Fenrakk101 said:


> Whats FPS? First-person Shooter? Isn't that the same as RPG?


FPS = first person shooter, along the lines of half-life
RPG = role playing game, along the lines of final fantasy

This game is neither, it's a 3rd person action game.

I would certainly like to see some RPG elements in it, as Dirge has said.

In terms of the trailer, the bolter sounds too weak, and it is too weak. The finishing moves will end up pissing me off. They break the continuity and will get repetitve no matter how many of them the developer puts in. Kinda fitting in with the whole weak bolter is the therefore too strong cultists, and on the flipside, too weak CSM. In addition, the whole thing felt out of place. 40k has never been about a one man army, and seeing this one space marine on his own, regardless of scenario felt out of place. I could forgive that though, down to it being a scenario. However, seeing the lone CSM just felt odd. True he was leading a coupla heretics, but the whole idea is that space marines and the chaos equivelant go about in tactical squads/roving hordes so as not to get wrecked by 10 guardsmen/heretics, so yeah. That annoys me.

It just feels way to much like a rip off of gears of war, and nothing like a game about space marines. I will forgive a lot if at least half the game is given over to combat squad based combat against a load of CSM, and I'll forgive even more if halfway through the bloke you play as gets taken down and you spend the rest of the game in a dreadnought. Or jump packs. And a helmet. I hate unhelmeted space marines.

But yeah, I always envisioned a space marine game to work a lot like republic commando did, just with command squads, or a veteren squad or something. You could proberly get a decent plot out of deathwatch actually. That would be cool. 

But no.

Oh well, tired rant over guys, you can go now.


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

BB's right on this one. But we have to remember here guys this game's not even in it's beta testing yet. There is still a LOT of playtesting to do and hopefully they won't rush through production and we'll see a good quality game. Not a craptacular pos like Fire Warrior. Garbage on a disc that one was.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

this is exactly why things getting leaked is bad. This wasn't meant for us to see, so don't judge this game by this video. It's just silly to judge a game based on a proof of concept video for a game that wasnt even yet announced. Would you judge a book by the first pencil-in-notebook draft of the first chapter of a novel before its been edited or revised? likely it's got 1 to 3 years left in development, and alot can change in a game in just 3 months, let alone 3 years.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Ive been hoping they released a game like this, cant wait for it to be released.


----------



## Sons of Russ (Dec 29, 2007)

Loki_tbc said:


> I am completely unimpressed. I have several issues with this so far, the finishing move cinematic cut back to game being choppy is just the least of them.
> 
> Even if graphically it works, there a few things I am kind of "errrrggghhhh" about. One: a space marine is a melee monster, but that's not what he specializes in. Two: why the hell would a Traitor Marine be as easy to kill as a common human cultist? One on One, chaos marines usually have an advantage (something about having 10K years more training on average).
> 
> I really hate to say it, but I'll pass.



INTIMATE BRUTALITY , FOR THE WIN.

While I've been out of pc gaming for a long while, I have to say this game has great potential if they can flesh it out and release a PC version.

The melee combo scenes are extremely evocative of the "300" fight scenes and what you expect when reading say, a Grahame McNeil 40k novel.


In regards to the chaos space marine, it would be more "realistic" if you had a squad of marines charging into an equal number of chaos marines...

I don't really buy the whole "chaos marines are uber" argument.

Statwise, a tactical marine with a bolt pistol and ccw weapon is a match for a chaos marine.

Those 10,000 year old veterans are rather few and far between

While they may fight regularly, they are most often plundering against weaker opponents and not engaging loyalist marines on a constant basis.

Marines train all the time, I doubt chaos marines ever really train anymore.

I just don't agree with the idea that average chaos marines are better than average loyalist marines...

For this game to be a real hit, they will have to incorporate some kind of upgrade skills campaign system, where you add guys to your squad, can make them an assault squad maybe even terminators towards the end of the game...

I was thinking of an upgrade path something similiar to BF2142, upgrade weapons/equipment, could make for some kick ass multiplayer...

If all that is in there, then the cut scenes and melee impress. But if that's the only real pillar this game will lean on, it will get old and boring fast...


----------



## The Hobo Hunter (Jan 2, 2008)

Sons of Russ said:


> I don't really buy the whole "chaos marines are uber" argument.
> 
> Statwise, a tactical marine with a bolt pistol and ccw weapon is a match for a chaos marine.


And one of my guardsmen can survive being hit by a powerfist, if my opponent is unlucky enough. Please don't refer to the tabletop as an accurate representation of capability.

I like the look of this game, it's quite nice visually, reminds me of Gears of War a lot. In this aspect, they have done a good job bringing about the feel of 40k.

However, I have serious reservations about shooting being a means to end, especially when that end is close combat.

On the topic of close combat, I think the cultists are too strong, to be honest. Those guys should die like flies, each bolt round or chainsword swipe blowing one apart. Heavy weapons soldiers should pose more of a threat, and fighting a chaos marine 1vs1 should be a challenge. I think having a squad vs squad fight between SM and CSM would make an awesome fight, especially if it's in some grimdark location like a ruined church or administratum building.

And being a dreadnaught would be kinda cool, if not somewhat limiting. Anyone remember the strogification scene from the last Quake? Imagine a cutscene like that, a firstperson view of whatever's left of you (from last mission) being hooked up to a dread, all the while watching techpriests and servitors fiddling around in the background. That'd be something I'd probably buy a game just to watch.


----------



## Emperor'sChild88 (Oct 7, 2008)

this game will prob be amazing after they finish working on it


----------



## Commissar_riptor (Nov 24, 2007)

looks shit


----------



## GhostGaunt36 (Oct 2, 2008)

looks sorta like Fire Warrior, but not a crappy FPS. It is in a style of God of War almost.


----------



## The Thunder Ravens (Jul 7, 2008)

That looks top, a little gears of war yes, but this is just an early trailer so don't take it as being anything like what the finished product will be. A squad system of some sort would be a good idea however, something like brothers in arms where you give your squad commands to assault, give covering fire etc. think though if thats the case how cool would it be to choose what kinda squad you lead and upgrade it as you see fit. add in the fact that most third person shooters have weapon and ammo pick ups it's quite possible that we will see SM's armed with heavy bolters loaded with hellfire rounds. At this stage though i think the bolt-gun is under powered and agree with alot of you guys on here about .75 calibre rounds being able to rip human sized targets in two with a single shot, never mind the full auto shown on the screenshot. They should weaken the cultists and just put more of them in to keep it competitive, chaos marines should provide a serious rumble for the player and it would be cool to see various traitor legions involved how cool would it be to test you close quarter skills against a world eater of khorne, or even a bloodthirsyter as a boss.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

First Person Shooter is one which revolves around shooting somebody, while an RPG has a more in depth storyline with fighting.


----------



## shadowscout13 (Oct 8, 2008)

its actually a third person shooter and its only in its first stages of production and wont be out for a couple of years. So for a begining its already pretty good.


----------



## JFFB (Oct 29, 2008)

I am with most people. I would really like to see a squad based game where you can add to your squad and the members of your squad get more exp as you progress and they progress. Adding a librarian or champlain to your squad would be cool. Even have a mission or two where you go as a terminator would be pretty fun.


----------



## Brother_Azrael (Apr 22, 2008)

JFFB said:


> I am with most people. I would really like to see a squad based game where you can add to your squad and the members of your squad get more exp as you progress and they progress. Adding a librarian or champlain to your squad would be cool. Even have a mission or two where you go as a terminator would be pretty fun.


i agree completely


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Games*

well, I have seen shots of the game in action, dont remember where, youtube or something - and the cinematics are really really i mean REALLY good, like you can smash an uppercut with a chainsword into a kroot or whatever it was and it will fly up into the air, only to fall down and you stamp on it!

but other than this, I want to see DAWN OF WAR, on the PS3!!!!!

any1 else agree?

M

:so_happy:


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

It looks like a pretty generic third person shooter/action adventure.

Needs squads.


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

It looks pretty good for a first play of it, I mean, they haven't even added in the explosion graphics yet  but I think this game really does have great potential, but it's gonna take a bit more working out.


----------



## Red Geist (Sep 18, 2008)

Look on youtube

Xbox 360 game playing 3rd person as a single Ultramarine. The combat system is supposed to keep you in control while switching camera views, they call it 'cinematic action' where you can issue a killing blow like your watching a movie. They also made the battlefields unbelievebly huge, including air battles and fully open buildings.

Date of Release: 2009?


----------



## woods606 (Oct 30, 2008)

For me and 40k games I'm most looking forward to DoW2 then the mmorpg they're going to do and then the Space Marine fps in that order. The graphics of the fps were okay but the actual gameplay didn't look that fun considering that the game is far enough along in development for them to feel it adequate to show a some ingame footage.

From the video it looked like the kill sequences would get really old and tedious fast and that all the bolter seems to do is to stun people which doesn't make sense to me.

At least they have been taking down the videos which show their ingame footage because maybe it's a sign that what was shown isn't going to be too accurate a representation of what the finished game will be like.


----------



## Red Geist (Sep 18, 2008)

Judging by the scope of the battles, perhaps the player could control aircraft... They kept mentioning to the Thunderhawk in the trailer.

If the game is 3rd person, GW will most likely come up with a plot involving him/his squad. This will involve cutscenes and character development in one way or another, I hope they are up to it.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

woods606 said:


> The graphics of the fps were okay but the actual gameplay didn't look that fun considering that the game is far enough along in development for them to feel it adequate to show a some ingame footage.


this is only the programmers beta of the game, it is only meant to be shown by people in their own company to show where they are in the game, it is not actually meant for our eyes. 
Complaining or moaning about the quality is very silly as this is clearly a long, long way from release and the finished article will look very different from this.

Gears of war or any big games would have looked no better at this point of their development


----------



## warsmith-893 (Sep 7, 2008)

awsome, just awsome 

iron within, iron without.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Nemesis-The-Warlock said:


> this is only the programmers beta of the game, it is only meant to be shown by people in their own company to show where they are in the game, it is not actually meant for our eyes.
> Complaining or moaning about the quality is very silly as this is clearly a long, long way from release and the finished article will look very different from this.
> 
> Gears of war or any big games would have looked no better at this point of their development


My friend saw this, and he believed the game would come out by Spring 2009... I still don't think he believed me when I told him we might have to wait until 2010 to even see advertisements


----------



## Brother Anubus (Feb 26, 2008)

i have to say i did like this when i first saw it but there is a problem. The bolter seems more like a bolt pistol, it just to weak, you should hack through Traitor Gaurd like a hot knife through butter. And common one lone SM on a hell bound mission. I could see him linking up with more SMs but one guy that isnt a load of bs now is it. Another thing if the SM is so powerful the how come the CSM isnt a match for him. I'll give it time though, if it doesn't improve im not going to bother.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

This is a VERY pre-alpha version, fellas. Probably somebody from the developer showing this to Jervis to tell him where his money's gone. I'd expect a heck of a lot more before we see this.

-Dirge


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

For all those bitching that the bolter is too weak, csm is too weak, guard is too tough, etc. remember that game play on a video game is completely different that a table top game. What I am getting at is that in any other shooter game, be it medal of honor, halo and the like, have you ever had the basic equipment weapon be a one shot kill every time? Come on people. Do you really think it took 3 hits from a m1 garand rifle to drop a enemy in 1943? No, but the game would suffer from such "realities."
So it's not that they made the equipment from 40k shit, it's that they made it a "video game" gun and sword. Don't you think it would be a crappy game if all you did was blow every guy to hell with one shot? Gameplay people, it's all about gameplay. 


P.S. I am sure cheat codes will give you insta-death anyway.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you Unforgiven302. I was about to say that as well.
To use words I use often, there are 2 typs of rules, rules that make sence, and rules that make a game playable.


----------



## aldroze (Nov 9, 2008)

the Alpha legion does in fact lead small squads of cultists and not all warbands are made up of CSM. did you guys never see that small Moridhime like game for 40K ?


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

They should amp up the bolter's strength and just add more heretics to compensate. The guardsmen I've played against don't have squads of five men. Maybe because its illegal, maybe because guardsmen suck like that. Chaos space marines also need to be more powerful and be occasional. Not a couple CSM per squad of guardsmen. All in all, I'm not gonna spend 70 bucks on an average GoW rip-off when I own it.


----------



## Chaos&Beer (Apr 6, 2008)

I heard rumors that there was going to be a 40k MMORPG. I hope the rumors weren't started by this game. 

Personally, I would love to see a 40K rip-off of WoW, just not crappy like WAR (read: LAAAAAAAME PvE content). Blizzard ripped off all of their content from GW to begin with anyway. Even though I hate WoW with a passion (recovering WoWtards are the worst about this, and that describes me pretty well), I'd sell my soul to play a good 40K clone of that friggin' game. 

GW did all the legwork for Blizz as far as content for Warcraft and Starcraft, GW should return the favor by stealing WoW's play mechanics for a kick-ass 40K MMORPG.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

Chaos&Beer said:


> I heard rumors that there was going to be a 40k MMORPG. I hope the rumors weren't started by this game.


I don't see why they would be, that would make no sense


----------



## Chaos&Beer (Apr 6, 2008)

Nemesis-The-Warlock said:


> I don't see why they would be, that would make no sense


It's just that the description of the gameplay that I was given is almost identical to that of this game.


----------



## Epic Fail (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm very excited about this, the gears engine rocks hard, I can't wait to turn some cultists to paste!


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Unforgiven302 said:


> For all those bitching that the bolter is too weak, csm is too weak, guard is too tough, etc. remember that game play on a video game is completely different that a table top game. What I am getting at is that in any other shooter game, be it medal of honor, halo and the like, have you ever had the basic equipment weapon be a one shot kill every time? Come on people. Do you really think it took 3 hits from a m1 garand rifle to drop a enemy in 1943? No, but the game would suffer from such "realities."
> So it's not that they made the equipment from 40k shit, it's that they made it a "video game" gun and sword. Don't you think it would be a crappy game if all you did was blow every guy to hell with one shot? Gameplay people, it's all about gameplay.
> 
> 
> P.S. I am sure cheat codes will give you insta-death anyway.


Goddamnit no. Look, it's just as feasible for the bolter to be a much stronger weapon, but for space marines and the chaos varient to take a lot of punishment. The guard/heretics would go down with one hit, but there should be a helluva lot of them. And besides, it's ridiculous to talk about games based on reality (WW2) and then draw a comparison between a made up universe.

By sticking to tried and tested game balance, we get the same old regurgitated crap. True that's what sells, but doing Warhammer 40k in the style of GoW is still not going to get GoW players playing it. Instead, we should be seeing a game which does justice to the table top, where gamers like ourselves will go "holy shit, this is exactly like on the tabletop - awesome," with battles of the scale we see on the table top. It's not even that hard to do if you think about it. Maybe something along the lines of the Battlefield series, with classes.

But no, they've blindly seen that space marines are a bit like gears...so they make it like gears, which you can tell even though this is the pre-alpha version or whatever.

Man, I have a tendency to rant when I'm tired. Sorry about this.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Commissar_riptor said:


> looks shit


not at all? Its like GoW just 40k  and they should definately make it squad based. That would be fucking awesome, a squad of 5 deathawatch maybe? and then terminators and even the main character becoming a dreadnought.

Can't wait for this game to come out properly  gunna be brilliant


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Beenburned is right. I do love Gears and am hoping to get it, but if Space Marine is a Gears clone, I'll just play Gears. It would be interesting to see how they would represent how vastly better Marines are, man for man, than Guardsmen. If they do it right and get someone to wrap the 40k story in five new and interesting mechanics, then I'll buy it. 40k's story is good, but if I'm spending money on 40k, I'll spend it on 40k, not spinnoff.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

After seeing the trailer it looks really cool I have been hoping for something like this to be released for some time now so its good too see It will be out soon.


----------



## Brother Matanbuchus (Nov 19, 2008)

i would love to see this on the PS3 . i agree that it would need to be squad based for total effect , but can you imagine the movement if you could use jump-packs to move straight in


----------



## Triangulum (Jul 15, 2008)

I think the most important thing to remember is that they said this was preproduction, and as that they are over a year away from the final output, the game will be a lot better than this little cinematic thing was.


----------



## wd6669 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hopefully this game comes out but i think the MMORPG is gonna get canned, WAR just doesn't seem to be doing so well( F***ing warcraft ) so i can't see them pushing it.


----------



## Teranis (Oct 7, 2008)

Zinj said:


> I own a 360 and I'll purchase the game for aesthetics and to support the liscense's foray onto consoles.
> 
> What I'd like to see more than any other type of game is an online 40k game that isn't a Warcraft rip off.
> 
> ...


I would love a game to come out like you describe, A perfect port of 40k Tabletop onto a computer, however, it will never happen 

GW would never allow a game like that to be crated, as it would threaten miniatures sales way too much. The very best we can hope for, its a MTG Online type version, where you pay 3 fold, First you pay 60$ for the program, then you pay a monthly / yearly fee to use their servers. And on top of that you pay for your 'cards' which in this case would be your models, something along the lines of 10c per point, so a 1000 point army that you design for your account would cost you 100$.

Sad part is it would still be cheaper than actual models, and I would gladly pay it lol.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

beenburned said:


> Goddamnit no. Look, it's just as feasible for the bolter to be a much stronger weapon, but for space marines and the chaos varient to take a lot of punishment. The guard/heretics would go down with one hit, but there should be a helluva lot of them. And besides, it's ridiculous to talk about games based on reality (WW2) and then draw a comparison between a made up universe.
> 
> By sticking to tried and tested game balance, we get the same old regurgitated crap. True that's what sells, but doing Warhammer 40k in the style of GoW is still not going to get GoW players playing it. Instead, we should be seeing a game which does justice to the table top, where gamers like ourselves will go "holy shit, this is exactly like on the tabletop - awesome," with battles of the scale we see on the table top. It's not even that hard to do if you think about it. Maybe something along the lines of the Battlefield series, with classes.
> 
> ...


I think you might not understand were I am coming from here. From a playability standpoint a video game, especially a shooter game cannot be too easy. (Well at least I don't want it to be. Than again I don't want it to be too damn hard either.) What the designers hopefully will do is find a happy medium that represents the strengths and weaknesses of a particular weapon, unit etc. that we all know and have come to expect. 

I think it is only fair to the Warhammer 40,000 universe that all strengths and weakness be considered and exploited in this game. Be it as it may though, the designers of this game have to come up with a game that can distinguish itself from the rest of the pack and that may cause some friction with the tabletop game we have been playing for all these years. Believe me when I say I will be the first person to wish for a awesome and "true to the spirit" version of 40k for my game system. I want to be impressed and excited when I play this game! 

We must remember that certain aspects may not be "correct" or "by-the-book". I do believe it will make a better game in the long run. So if that means cultists can take a few bolter rounds before becoming pudding, than so be it. I just hope the plot, characters, depth, surroundings and visual mayhem do the 40k universe justice. 

Well, until it comes out, let's all just hope that it makes each and all of us happy.  Cheers!

P.S. Not too sure if you knew but, there was a 40k game that was turn based for the PC called "Chaos Gate" quite some years ago. It played very much like the table top version with a few exceptions but was as close as one could get. It was an O.K. game but got frustrating to play due to the poor quality, (locked up, video cut scenes were not smooth and repetitious sound bytes.)


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah. I mean this game does look interesting, but I don't think I'll be keeping it around for a while. Its too...arcadish to me. It seems they take the concept of melee combat with a chainsword (which is awesome as hell, obviously) and made a game out of it.

I know this game will be fun to a point, but I can see right now it has little to no replay value. Warhammer 40k should only be taken to certain directions at the moment if it is to be really fun, like what was said earlier of an RPG/MMO based game where its pretty much the same thing as the tabletop with point costs and such. That would be cool, but one thing I would like to see is a true FPS with todays game platforms.

In the shoes of a Space Marine and being thrust in to battle while seeing things from his eyes. Perhaps a 3rd person view to help with melee combat. Hell, even a Gears of War style game would be fine. This to me looks too much of a God of War/Force Unleashed style game of button mashing through levels with button sequences in between. That isn't appealing to me at all.

I want to run around a battlefield having to outsmart certain enemy units. Avoiding being out in the open for too long and stuff like that. A more realistic game with a variety of weapons and enemies that you cant just run up to after 'disorienting' them. Along the lines of Fire Warrior basically, albeit a lot more up to date of course. That would be perfect. Meh, I might buy the game when the price drops but I won't be spending anything more than $30. I'd rather buy some tabletop units :grin:.


----------



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

i think in the game you start off as an SM sergeant(explaining the bolt pistol and chainsword). i noticed in the trailer that with certain moves he was killing the traitor IG in one hit, like the attacks on the upswing. also, if i saw it correctly it appeared to me like he wasn't hitting very frequently with the bolt pistol. i did really like how they do the size comparison between marines and regular humans...really my biggest problem is the transitions between finishing moves and re entering the combat, it was too choppy. if your going to be going all balls out nuts in cc you'll need to have the capacity to move smoothly from action to action...also, the game wouldnt really work the way it is designed if it was a FPS or a range based combat game. by making it a 3rd person cc based game they are able to make the combat that much more intense and brutal. but there is tons of work still left to be done on the game and i think it will all work out to the benefit of the 40k universe, they hadn't even finished rendering the explosions yet...


----------



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

in addition, we cant always expect to have all 40k games be rts or mmo based where its like the table top version. what GW is doing with this game is expanding the universe where you are the individual on the battle field and makes it much more personal and engaging. personally, ive been waiting for a game like this for a long time, i thought fire warrior was horrible


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

There was nothing actually wrong with Fire Warrior. Sure, it wasn't the best game in the world, and it wasn't especially pretty, but it did what it set out to do and introduce the Tau to more people, in addition to being fun, and last time I checked, that's the most important thing in a game.


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

I would consider it if I could be ANY chapter other than the ultramarines. The last thing in my book of badass is a goddam blueberry with a gun. It would be a hundred times more win if you were from the Raven Guard, Fists, or even a GK, but Ultramarines are just not cool. End of story.

PS: An option for being a CSM would kick the shit out of any game created ever.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It sounds like People are wanting Halo, Cod4 and Gears of War, with a new skin.

I want 40K Space marine, and I'm not going to knock it til I've tried it.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Id have to say the same, I suppose. Although I think it may be too focused on the melee thing...but hell, if I bought Force Unleashed I'll definitely be buying this, it seems.

What I would really really like to see is a battlefield style game. There is already a warhammer 40k mod for battlefield 2142 floating around if I'm not mistaken, but It would be cool and would most certainly work.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Vaz said:


> It sounds like People are wanting Halo


Don't you be mean to Halo. It's the best game ever created by man!

Seriously, I'm still thinking that this is VERY pre-alpha. Unitl we get some facts besides this little short, then we should just hope Jervis is on these guys like a rash, telling them everything you guys are telling everyone.

-Dirge


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Also...take in to account that Chaos forces aren't generally as well trained as a Space Marine.

But the idea of bolters 'disorienting' their opponent rather then blowing them to pieces doesn't settle too well with me.


----------



## xcom (Dec 27, 2007)

Holmstrom said:


> Also...take in to account that Chaos forces aren't generally as well trained as a Space Marine.
> 
> But the idea of bolters 'disorienting' their opponent rather then blowing them to pieces doesn't settle too well with me.


Actually in most of the stories and fluff Chaos Marines are better and more brutal than their Space Marine counterparts mostly due to the fact that a large number of them are thousands of years old and some even around before the heresy. Many that escaped to the Eye of Terror have been dormant in the warp for thousands of years.

But I guess it depends on the circumstances. Some might marines might be a recent renegade but even then they would have the training that a loyalist marine would have.


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Is the guy a smurf??? i thought he looked more like a Crimson Fist. Anyway as alot of people have said this game is only in its development stages and im sure that GW will not have a bad game with their license going around. Sure Firewarrior isnt the best game but it was pretty good for its time.


----------



## crack3rjack3d (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm already sold, where do I preorder (jk), and when can I start buying Ciphas Cain brand cheese whiz?


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Dirge Eterna said:


> then we should just hope Jervis is on these guys like a rash, telling them everything you guys are telling everyone.


"No. No. NO! Less fun I said LESS FUN! Less options! Make it simpler, my child can't remember more than two button combos! Is that a COLOR SCHEME PICKER!? Take that out of there! Only ultramarines, all the time! Make Chaos suck and die more, it fits the fluff."

I hope Jervis is attending this generic blueberry shooter's meetings the entire time.


----------



## DAvo001 (Jun 30, 2008)

looks alot like gears of war to me ( the curve stomp at the end was was cool).
what do you guys think of the overkill thingy, im not sure if i liked it or not . it looked cool but would get old really quick


----------



## DAvo001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by Zinj 


I want an online Warhammer 40k sim. A game where you can put together an army based on points, customize wargear and options, kit up, and then join some match making.

quote//

they had a game like that way back for windows 95/8 but it was epic style. final liberation i think?(correct me if im wrong) which was good because you could get warlord titans


----------



## Rafen (Oct 21, 2008)

Not shure about a sm game but i herd about a Warhammer 40k mmo play any race and whatnot but it is so secret it dosent even have a name. huh


----------



## pupecki (Feb 13, 2009)

this game looks really bad atm, combat looks lacking and uninteresting, slo-mo finishes ALL the time will get boring real fast, combat is also cluncky and boring. the enemy just tand there wile hes running around not doing anything. it also seems very reptative all he did was block attack slo-mo.

really seems kinda pathetic hope they get it much better before release


----------



## pupecki (Feb 13, 2009)

Rafen said:


> Not shure about a sm game but i herd about a Warhammer 40k mmo play any race and whatnot but it is so secret it dosent even have a name. huh


sorry for double post but yeah i read that interview sounded really sweet


----------



## Hellskullz (Jul 24, 2008)

I'd say this game has a lot of potential, but just that; potential.
Seeing as how the clip is rather old I'm sure it's move along some more.
Some awesome things to add to the game or re work on in general would be

1) Don't make the main guy have so much hp. In the video he was hit several times, but lost hardly any hp.

2) Make the CSMs stronger and smarter. The narrator said they were your equal, yet he died in about 5 hits and hit you several times. They also seemed really sluggish. A cool idea is to have an action scene (Like the ones in Dark Cloud or RE4 when you first met Kraisur) when you fight a CSM or something else that is powerful, more on this later. Also, why does it take the same number of hits to stun a CSM as it does for a traitor gaurd? Heck, the combo to stun should kill the guard itself.

3) As you progress through the game you get experience and levels. With each level you can upgrade your stats to how you want it and purchase upgrades (such as new wargear) This way, you can make your guy how you want him; such as a chaplain, librarian, or captain towards the end of the game. Also, as you progress through the game you get a squad that you can command.

4) As you progress through the game and you get better wargear, enemies that before required the action scene and were few and scarce are now more common, but don't require an action scene(however, they'll still be stronger to kill then previous enemies that didn't require it). For example, once you get a power sword you'll no longer need to do the action scene on a normal CSM.

Anyways, those are some ideas I came up with while watching the video. I'm sure more will come up later. But like I said, this game has great potential.


----------



## jiMiH3ndriX (Feb 13, 2009)

This looks pretty awesome to me! I have been waiting for another 40K (GW) game for a while. There used to be this Warhammer fantasy game I played back in the day, it was addicting. I wish they would come out with an RTS like that again for the PS3.


----------

